# Making Monsters cancelled



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Not sure if this topic is being talked about on another thread somewhere, if so then I apologize, I just couldn't find it.

Anyhow, I just learned that the show "Making Monsters" on the Travel Channel hasn't been picked up for another season. That is a real bummer, my wife and I really liked to watch the folks at Distortions make those really great props and costumes. Maybe Sci-Fi will think about starting it again for next year. One can only hope.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Always enjoyed watching this show - lots of talent and humor, and no unnecessary drama


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Too bad, I liked the show. I think it probably had limited exposure on the Travel Channel. Hopefully a network picks it up that is more suitable.


----------

